# Dream opportunity, visa rejection



## Al3arabi (May 4, 2016)

Hey, so i fought for months to get a dream internship in dubai. it was a 12 week, 14k dh/mo + excellent housing and benefits @DIFC and i just got informed that my visa applicatio was rejected. 
i am a moroccan national, < 24 of age, currently studying in europe. 
is there anything i can do ?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Apply somewhere else. 

You'll be one of many thousands who were turned down, judging by your enthusiasm for the package.


----------



## Al3arabi (May 4, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Apply somewhere else.
> 
> You'll be one of many thousands who were turned down, judging by your enthusiasm for the package.


around 2500. getting turned down by the company is one thing. getting rejected by some totally arbitrary procedure is something else. of course **** me right, but i just want to know if there's anything i can do.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You can ask the reason why from the MOI but by then, the opportunity will have gone.

They may or may not tell you but unless you are here to chase up vigorously, then you've little chance of getting an answer.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Al3arabi said:


> around 2500. getting turned down by the company is one thing. getting rejected by some totally arbitrary procedure is something else. of course **** me right, but i just want to know if there's anything i can do.


I would proffer he fact it wasn't an arbitrary procedure or decision. I am currently trying to move one of our employees back to the UAE. Born here, wife born here, children born here. Went on a company transfer for 1 year and now has a block on his return. Nothing had changed apart from he and his family was out of the UAE for 1 year. He is not of Emirate background or passport holder. Go figure.


----------



## Al3arabi (May 4, 2016)

never went to UAE. i only ever went to France for studies and UK for internships. 
are these "PROs" always emiratis ?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Al3arabi said:


> never went to UAE. i only ever went to France for studies and UK for internships.
> are these "PROs" always emiratis ?


No, not always.


----------



## Al3arabi (May 4, 2016)

i'm trying to find the one for my company but no luck till now. HR are kinda slow given the circumstances.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Al3arabi said:


> i'm trying to find the one for my company but no luck till now. HR are kinda slow given the circumstances.


The PRO would be an employee and/or representative of the Company - so your direct contact would only be through the Company.

There are many reasons for visas to be rejected ranging from simply having the same name as someone else who has a problem through to being excluded because of your ancestry or origin.

The PRO needs to talk to the authorities, but don't expect a quick answer, especially with what is starting next week.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'm no legal or immigration expert but I've been told a few times that Moroccans face a tougher regulations than other nationalities regarding visas.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If the internship is less than 3 months, will the company be willing to get you here on a visit visa for less than 90 days ? or a business visit visa?


----------



## Al3arabi (May 4, 2016)

rsinner said:


> If the internship is less than 3 months, will the company be willing to get you here on a visit visa for less than 90 days ? or a business visit visa?


is that possible? i don't even know the type of visa they applied for


----------



## Al3arabi (May 4, 2016)

crt454 said:


> There may be a ban on temporary visas, as this has happened before, and the Employer didn't do there homework before issuing you the job.


*I talked with the PRO, she declined/was not able to tell me whether the rejection was from the Ministry of interior (Security check) or of Labor 
* if it's any indication the answer came back in 10 days. 
* The PRO stated that it is not able to re-apply a second time. this does not make sense as i've had multiple people from the same company say that it is possible and had multiple people who had gone through this/another PRO for another dept within the same company tell me that it is possible. 
====
i think i'm dealing with a streak of bad luck/ bad will. dunno how to approach this really. given the nature of the career path my career is screwed if i don't do this summer internship.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Al3arabi said:


> given the nature of the career path my career is screwed if i don't do this summer internship.


Then you're on the wrong path or over exaggerating the impact.

Plenty of other places to do internships which are not in the Gulf region.


----------



## Al3arabi (May 4, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Then you're on the wrong path or over exaggerating the impact.
> 
> Plenty of other places to do internships which are not in the Gulf region.


IB internships are very procedure driven. process took 7 months before getting an offer somewhere. you can't apply to anything atm. i had genuine reasons for applying to the gcc offices but i regret it now.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear it fell through but I would keep plugging away. You've obviously got the talent to get shortlisted for a good placement like that. Competition is fierce, that is the problem. I would say, just keep battling away and one will come up. Good luck!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ALso, if they cannot offer an internship here, can they offer it in another office?
IB internships are indeed REALLY difficult to get! ANd, it will have an impact on your chances for full time employment. 
UAE Travel: Tourist: Visa information - UAEinteract (this was the op google hit for me). Look at the 90-Day Long-term Visit Visa (Companies). 

If its a bank, unlikely that they will let you work on a visit visa, but a business visit visa is different.


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

I am not sure what happened with you, but my advice is not to give up at all. Chase, chase then chase. But first phone the MOL yourself (not the PRO), they would tell you what to do.

My visa got rejected, so I phoned the MOL. They told me it's a "security issue" but told me to check in the Ministry of Social Affairs. When we did, the reason turned up to be an admin error in filling a form. Seriously!


----------



## Al3arabi (May 4, 2016)

Timeport said:


> I am not sure what happened with you, but my advice is not to give up at all. Chase, chase then chase. But first phone the MOL yourself (not the PRO), they would tell you what to do.
> 
> My visa got rejected, so I phoned the MOL. They told me it's a "security issue" but told me to check in the Ministry of Social Affairs. When we did, the reason turned up to be an admin error in filling a form. Seriously!


Hey please give me the numbers you've found for MOL.
i found 00971142148000 but it says it's an invalid number


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Al3arabi said:


> Hey please give me the numbers you've found for MOL.
> i found 00971142148000 but it says it's an invalid number


Too many 1's - country code is +971 not +9711


----------



## Al3arabi (May 4, 2016)

LesFroggitts said:


> Too many 1's - country code is +971 not +9711


thx. can't seem to get them to answer 
Bank said they will be re-applying but not through the freezone. i'm waiting for the list of items now. 
Initially they had only asked for stuff like Diploma (non-translated/non-attested) birth certificate etc... 
HR is still checking stuff out what can i except so i can get a leg up on the process ?


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

Their number is on their website: 800-665


----------

